# Any reason I SHOULDNT buy this?



## Solaba84

hi guys, I'm hoping to be a newcomer to the kayak fishing scene. Truthfully I've been saying it for 2 years, but I'm 100% committed to making the purchase within the next month. I'm looking for a SOT yak for the sole purpose of fishing and want to go as cheap as possible because I'm on a budget. I've decided to buy a 12' rather than a 10' for the stability. I'd also like to stand at times. Keeping in mind I'd like to save money so I can't afford a wilderness, feel free or Jackson, I decided to buy the new Ascend 12t...that is until I came across the Sun Dolphin Boss 12 ss about 3 days ago. The Ascend 12t runs $649. The sun dolphin was $720 and is now only $500 (assuming lack of sales?? ) I can't find any real reviews on it or YouTube reviews. The name sun dolphin kinda scares me, but it seems like a really good 'yak. It's 12'3" and 32.5" wide, so it's 1.5" wider than the ascend 12t which I really like for stability. If it didn't say sun dolphin I wouldn't have any reservations. I'll post a cpl links for you guys. I'd appreciate any help and insight you guys can offer. Thank you very much


http://www.sundolphin.com/fishing-kayaks/boss-12-ss/

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/Ascend-12T-Sit-On-Top-Kayak--Desert-Storm


----------



## Zofchak

They both look like decent kayaks, but my advice would be to paddle before buying and if on a tight budget consider buying used. On the used market you can easily get into a good, brand name SOT fishing kayak for under $600. In fact, if you look hard enough I bet you could find one all set up and ready to go for close to that. Also, when it's time to upgrade a well known brand will command a better resale price. 

Don't forget that the kayak is only part of kayak fishing. You'll need to find a PFD, Paddle, anchor, rod holders and all the other accessories that make fishing more enjoyable. Those can add up quick.


----------



## Pier2pier

The boss looks like a decent yak but I suggest you call sun dolphin. I bought my son a Bali 8 a few summers ago knowing he would quickly outgrow the 150lbs weight limit. I called them and they were very good at answering all my questions. I got the feeling they'd back their product if I had any issues. All in all the bali is a nice little kayak but meant for a kid and not set up to fish. 
But back to the boss, if you are staying on inland lakes you should be just fine with it. It has the specs of a nicer model fishing yak. The only thing I don't like about the sun dolphins is that they are two pieces ''welded" together . Make sure it doesn't hold any water before you get too adventurous. Oh yeah Sun dolphin kayaks are made in Michigan .


----------

